
Election Security at the Chip Level - CrankyBear
https://semiengineering.com/how-secure-are-electronic-voting-machines/
======
sarcasmatwork
Vote by mail like we do in Oregon. We dont have voter ID issues, or other
issues like other states.

More states should be doing it, but are not. I do not understand why.

